# DIY CO2 Emergency. Yeast and alcohol got in water



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

As Per the title Im using diy co2 and the mixture got in the tank somehow. Woke up this morning to 3 dead tiger barbs and I found an amano shrimp dead on the bathroom floor next to where the tank is.

I did a 90% water change and everything seems ok now. Just glad the death toll wasnt massive. Still sad though. Hate losing fish.

Anyway I was just wondering is there anything else I should do?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like you did what you should. How did the mixture get in the tank? Lower the mixture below the tank and it will make it harder for that to happen.


----------



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think I might of had too much water in the bottle and it ran bubbles up the tube. Not sure tbh but I know it was it because i noticed some liquid in the tube going to the tank being pushed up. Also the water was gone very cloudy and I could smell the mixture in the tank water.

Im going to make myself a bubble counter so that any liquid in future wont have any chance of getting into the tank.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

How much do you figure got into the tank?


----------



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

Not too sure...Not a lot I wouldnt think but it was all that was needed to cause some damage.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

A bubble counter won't prevent the yeast mixture from getting into the tank. It might physically, but you don't want to use a bubble counter as a safety net, especially because it's not designed for that.

Do what others have suggested and when you mix the solution next time leave some more room in the reaction bottle so the bubbles don't travel up the tube.


----------

